# What kind of algae is this?



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I guess I should also mention that the lights are on for ~10 hrs/day(4x54w) with all 6 lights on for the last hour or two usually (manual). 
I haven't really been dosing since I set it up (~4-5 mo), except on water changes and the occasional shot of Plantex (micro). I do water changes every 4-5 days generally, although its been almost a week now.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Can we get some better close-ups?

Pick it out of the tank...what does it feel like when your rub you fingers together? Rough like a brillo pad? Or soft/smooth/slimy?


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

I can barely see anything that resembles algae in those pics.
But if I had to guess I would say Staghorn.

*If it is in fact Staghorn:*
Staghorn algae looks like thick strands that may branch once or twice until it ends.
The color is a blue-green-grey and the algae itself feels slimy to the touch.
Usually grows in high-light slow moving areas of the tank.

(this is from rex's guide.)
Cause:
Ammonia + low CO2

Solution:
Remove, WC, protect filter, Excel


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

It's actually pretty soft and falls apart when I take it out. 
Sorry, those are the best pictures I was able to get out of about 30. My camera can't do closeups that well.
Thanks for the description though Retoid. I've had that before, its really thick, stringy, dark stuff. This is different. The strands are brownish and rather soft and brittle.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Does this look like the same stuff?


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Man, there is just a terrible source of algae images on the net. I have googled and googled and can't find much for algae pictures other then 100X, 1000X zoomed in with microscopes.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes Yes! That's it Retoid. Kind of brownish, stringy stuff just like that. It's grown attached to the moss, bolbitus and a little on other things like crypts and HM.
Is it an NH3 issue? Circulation? Co2? I manually removed some of it last night, but its too much to do in one shot.
I have a few cherry shrimps in there, but not even sure if they eat this.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Clado has a funny smell to it, its kinda hard to describe, very earthy, it looks a little like to from the pics, the clado that I have had is very dark green


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

That isn't Clado at least. But you could try the Excel spot treatment. Like Jeff said, Clado is dark green and its strands are branched. Count your blessings if it isn't Clado.

BTW, the tank looks great!


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

I found that pic here. Typically it is not identified on the page 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=758&c=9


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Its staghorn according to the thread:

 Another algea problem, beard?? algea

The pic linked in the thread doesn't work for me, but Location: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/displayimage.php?imageid=758

"teddo10" only has 17 posts, only 2 started by teddo10 and only 1 about algae. They apparently tried to link to the album page instead of just straight to the picture. teddo10 only has 2 pix hosted and only 1 of those is the algae pic.

HTH


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, maybe it's staghorn then. Thanks for the info!
I removed some of it last night during a 50-60% wc and then I dosed:
~1/2 tsp K2So4
~3/4 tsp KNo3
~1/2 tsp KH2Po4
2 tsp Mg (Epsom Salt)

Epsom salt will increase KH a little, right? I saw something mentioned about staghorn and low KH. I'll watch the N and P levels, as I'm not sure exactly what they are but I didn't want deficiencies. I may bring a few more RCS over from the other tank to help combat.
I'll also keep applying elbow grease to keep it at bay while the chemistry and algae eaters do the rest of the work! ....hopefully


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Betowess said:


> Count your blessings if it isn't Clado.


That's for sure.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

ringram said:


> Ok, maybe it's staghorn then. Thanks for the info!
> I removed some of it last night during a 50-60% wc and then I dosed:
> ~1/2 tsp K2So4
> ~3/4 tsp KNo3
> ...


Adding the epsom salts will increase Your Gh--AFAIK it doesn't have any effect on Kh. Read TB's comments in that other thread. Increase N03 and possibly C02.

You have Hard Water, right? If so, the Mg may help or it may throw things out-of-wack. If You have Hard Water and are not showing calcium defieciencies--then I wouldn't add the Mg.

HTH


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Does it seem to like water flow, and completely grows back after a day or two(at the most) of manual removal?


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Naja002 said:


> Adding the epsom salts will increase Your Gh--AFAIK it doesn't have any effect on Kh. Read TB's comments in that other thread. Increase N03 and possibly C02.
> 
> You have Hard Water, right? If so, the Mg may help or it may throw things out-of-wack. If You have Hard Water and are not showing calcium defieciencies--then I wouldn't add the Mg.
> 
> HTH


Nope. My water is actually quite soft... GH / KH ~ 3-4. Maybe not ultra soft, but not hard by any means. I've experienced deficiencies in the past with some plants that people think is Ca.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

IME, staghorn doesn't like water circulation. I'm no expert, though. It's kind of weird stuff, it can drive you crazy and then disappear seemingly almost overnight. I got rid of it by increasing my dosing in a small DIY CO2 tank. For me that was counterintuitive, so it took me a while to get around to it.

For cladophora  , I had to resort to a small nuclear device.roud:


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm, well I guess a few days or a week will tell. I *did* bump up what I'm dosing and tonight I'll look into cleaning out the Rena XP3. It seems like it's been putting out less flow as of late...might be a little clogged. I did the same to the Eheim a couple weeks ago and it improved.


----------



## toshi (May 4, 2006)

ringram said:


> Algae on moss:


This algae looks like the same thing I had on my X'mas moss when I had some for my first planted tank. After I got some SAE's, they took care of it within a day or two and kept it in check, never saw it again.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Heh. Maybe I shouldn't feed mine so much. I have 7 of them in there. I think they're just lazy. They eat flake food whenever I feed the other fish.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

IME, SAEs are pretty much worthless if there are other fish in the tank - as they are piggies. But I'll take it all back too, as once I saw them eating on a fresh piece of BBA on a transplanted Ludwegia while still gorging on all my other fish's food. Still, I don' t keep them anymore because they are such food hogs.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I figure I'll just leave them in there for now. It can't hurt, unless they get too big or pick on anything else. 
The cherry shrimp, on the other hand, are worth their weight in gold. 
I may try CRS sometime, but are they every bit as good at eating algae?


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

hey retoid what is ment by protect filter exactly, some sort of course outer sponge for intake?


----------

